# Sample RPL Report on Network Security



## smithasivakumar020319 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi Mr.India,
I am working on 
the RPL project report on network security, could not get a lead. when i visited the forums, i came across ur posting. 
Can you please send me sample project report. I could refer the report.

Regards
Smitha


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

smithasivakumar020319 said:


> Hi Mr.India,
> I am working on
> the RPL project report on network security, could not get a lead. when i visited the forums, i came across ur posting.
> Can you please send me sample project report. I could refer the report.
> ...



Welcome simitha on the forum... there are sample RPL available on this forum, you may have to search it.......... if you get stuck anywhere, ask your question here and we will answer..

Wish you a happy new year 2010...!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

alizulf had posted the RPL format, you will get it if you search the forum by his screen name or RPL format


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Not sure if it has been posted recently, so here it goes. ACS posted a note on their site, that from February 1, 2010 a new set of guidelines will apply to the RPL applications (those, without formal qualifications, but significant experience in IT). The Core Body of Knowledge will be superseded by a Key Area of Knowledge document. Here is a link to the summary of the new KA: ACS (Australian Computer Society) - Membership, Professionalism and Leadership for ICT Professionals and the ICT Community

At a glance, it became simpler and more compact with lots of ambiguous areas gone - whole of math section for example. There is also a hint to (finally!) service management and a ray of hope for all those in the packaged software development-sales-implementation and support business. 

Another significant change would be absence of mandatory knowledge areas. 

The document itself has not yet been published, or I just could not find it on the site. When it is, we can discuss the factual details - this being a feeble attempt to cut the speculation out of this for the time beeing.

The ACS says if you were to submit an RPL application under the old guidelines, you have until January 31, 2010 to do so. From February 1st the new KA document will apply. Rush them in, or wait until KA is published and do/re-do your applications accordingly.


----------



## anulpr (Apr 20, 2015)

*Rpl*



anj1976 said:


> alizulf had posted the RPL format, you will get it if you search the forum by his screen name or RPL format


Help needed on RPL for 263111 ... 

Thanks


----------

